# Honoured!!!!!



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,
Veterans honoured for wartime role 


HALIFAX - Veterans of Canada's merchant navy have been officially recognized, 60 years after the war they helped fight. 
Dozens of veterans attended a plaque unveiling at Pier 21 on the Halifax waterfront Sunday. 
The plaque recognizes the role of the merchant navy as an event of national historic significance. 
Between 1939 and 1945, merchant navy ships travelled between North American and British ports. 
The ships were loaded with goods to sustain the Allies, and were a constant target for German U-boats and surface raiders. 
The merchant navy involved some 12,000 men and women from Canada and Newfoundland and Labrador - which had not yet joined Confederation. 
More than 1,600 died. 
Fisheries Minister Geoff Regan helped present the plaque on behalf of the federal government. 

Note:So not only the Dutch Government, didn't honoured those brave "seaman", we had to wait also many years.


----------

